# Cold!!



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Okay I got out to the beach on Monday thinking the wind would still be blowing out of the north....I had hopes of catching a pomp or two.....but wouldn't you know the wind was blowing out of the east and the surf was crazy. I tried anyway for a while and got nothing....on a side note, there were starfish all over the beach.


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice try anyway... beats a day stayin at home.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

at least the starfish kept you company


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

well at least you have a chance to get out and sink some lines. better luck next time


----------



## liam (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Ray ,sorry to hear you got skunked.Same happened to me last sunday.I bet theres some large specs knocking around ,in this cold water ,if you know where to go to catch them


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

First catch,'

what's with that signature clip? Is that supposed to be...hot ? or...funny? ..or...

seems pretty lame to me...I'm just old so..I'm sure it's me..

I must have missed the first part or something./..


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

It's funny to me, and I like the movie.It's from Rush Hour 3.... and NO I do NOT find it hot.....


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Rush Hour 3 is a great movie. that's one of the funniest parts of it. :clap


----------

